# U S Berkel slicer



## duckybud (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a place to get any information on an old electric berkel slicer.  The id plate is so worn that you can't read the model number, just the s/n and info in motor.  I have tried searching the net but without model can find nothing.  I am guessing it is from the late 40's or 50's.  It is black with stainless blade and meat tray.  It runs great, would like to find how to disassemble and give a good cleaning, and how to use the built-in blade sharpener.

Bud


----------



## deuce (May 3, 2012)

There is a place in Elk Grove Village, Illinois that rebuilds and refurbs old food processing equipment. City food equipment, here is a link to the website http://www.cityfoodequipment.com/category_s/451.htm   They may be able to help you out. I have never dealt with them, but considered buying one of their used slicers before I got mine.

Good Luck


----------

